# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Any easy beginner carpet plant?

## HeartlessJack

Hi people!! I'm a beginner in planting and I was wondering if there is any carpet plant that is fast growing and hardy enough for a newbie like me?

I have try HC a few times and I think it not working out for me as they grow too slow and KO after a month later :Sad: 

My setup is as below:

-1.5ft tank
-HELP soil
-two tube of T5 light
-hang over filter
-DIY Co2 (will remove if I manage to form a carpet)

Anyone here is kind enough to give me some advice? Thanks :Smile:

----------


## Neondagger

glosso? I think it's quite hardy compared to hc

----------


## HeartlessJack

Really? Thanks :Smile:  do they grow fast? And is there any other plant that is easy also :Smile:

----------


## Neondagger

> Really? Thanks do they grow fast? And is there any other plant that is easy also


That one you can ask Felix. He glosso siao. I anti glosso. Wait for more experienced people to comment ba. I not pro lol.

----------


## felix_fx2

> That one you can ask Felix. He glosso siao. I anti glosso. Wait for more experienced people to comment ba. I not pro lol.


i hear my name being spoken here....
Commonly used foreground plants
1: Glosso
2: APP (also refered to as Ah Pek Plant locally)
3: Hairgrass (there are a few types)
4: Staurogyne SP (note this can grow from cuttings as well and look good when having matured ones.)

Do conduct a google search, you might be amazed by pictures too.

----------


## Neondagger

> i hear my name being spoken here....
> Commonly used foreground plants
> 1: Glosso
> 2: APP (also refered to as Ah Pek Plant locally)
> 3: Hairgrass (there are a few types)
> 4: Staurogyne SP (note this can grow from cuttings as well and look good when having matured ones.)
> 
> Do conduct a google search, you might be amazed by pictures too.


Like dat I also must get app liao haha. I want to try hairgrass le. Maybe I should start another tank haha.

In the process of learning. painful but fun!

----------


## HeartlessJack

Felix, thanks for the info :Very Happy: 
Btw the app looks like a plant that grows out from my HC which I buy from sea view, my HC die off but this plant that is growing out of the HC seems to be doing well and I kind of like it, but I keep looking around all the fish shop for it but can't seems to find any~

Is it common to see app growing out from HC or is it some other plant? And if it really is app that is growing out from it, is it an easy plant to keep? And where can I get them?

Please advice :Smile:

----------


## HeartlessJack

Neondagger, if you find any of this app can let me know? Cause I think I really like it

----------


## gid

bros, im deperately looking for glosso! I cant seem to find it at C328 and NA. Please tell me if you know which shop carries this, or if you have any to sell (PM me!). Tks...

I just tore out my capet of tennulus cos it looks too messy for my liking.

----------


## Apistoinka

How does the app plant look like??? Never seen it before... Does it really easy compare to glosso as I fail on glosso given my best setup still it does not grow crawling but grow upwards...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## magpie

> bros, im deperately looking for glosso! I cant seem to find it at C328 and NA. Please tell me if you know which shop carries this, or if you have any to sell (PM me!). Tks...
> 
> I just tore out my capet of tennulus cos it looks too messy for my liking.


I saw a few pots of glosso at y618 yesterday afternoon.

----------


## ralliart12

> bros, im deperately looking for glosso! I cant seem to find it at C328 and NA. Please tell me if you know which shop carries this...


Glosso should be consistently available at PolyArt, the other LFS i the vicinity of C328.

----------


## |squee|

APP aka Elatine Triandra

http://www.google.com.sg/search?q=el...w=1618&bih=965

----------


## shrimppaste

I think the easiest would be E Tennelus

----------


## HeartlessJack

Where can I buy APP from? Anyone saw it in any LFS?

----------


## blurless

> Where can I buy APP from? Anyone saw it in any LFS?


You need large quantities? If you stay around CCK I can pass you some cuttings. They adapt very well and can root easily. It can even grow out of water!

----------


## HeartlessJack

Wow!! Grow out of water? Cool! I'm staying at serangoon area, thanks blurless :Smile:  I'll try to take time off work if possible :Very Happy:  it so hard to find this in sg, even today I have been going around but no luck

----------


## blurless

These are my APP(I think they are...)



And this photo shows them growing out of water...on some riccia:

----------


## felix_fx2

hi blurless,

sorry but i think your APP are screaming up for light, else it might not be APP.. :P
anyway squee provided a link to the all powerful Google link of the search result (after clicking to show pictures).. it's a wonderful way to search a plant after you have the name...  :Laughing: 

hi jack,
These are some one the results. need to thank squee for that  :Grin: 
if you manage to secure a good batch of APP, donate to farmer felix some... i treat you coffee  :Smile:  i live toa payoh.... only need a starter kit... search my gallery to see my "farms"

----------


## wongce

i checked with Y618, APP no stock. fyi i booked since early last month...He say farm don't have stock... i bought something similar today ..unknown plant...LOL

----------


## gid

tks bro.

i managed to find glosso at sam (marine parade), not too expensive.

the shop guy told me its glosso, but it looks quite differnet. the leaves are very small, thin and light green. They are unlike the darker and thicker leaves i see on the net. is this normal?

anyway im growing it in my 1 feet low tech, 16w T5, doing excel, dymax flora and dymax iron. I hope it carpets well.

----------


## HeartlessJack

If I manage to get some I'll be sure to pass some to you :Smile:

----------


## polyho

Any idea where to get us fissiden around east side?

----------


## gid

This is a pic of the glosso I just planted. 

Am i doing this correctly? 
Also, can confirm if this is indeed glosso? (the leaves looks smaller, thinner, and less green than the pics I see on the net)

----------


## sp1der

hairgrass need brightlight to grow am i right

----------


## felix_fx2

> i checked with Y618, APP no stock. fyi i booked since early last month...He say farm don't have stock... i bought something similar today ..unknown plant...LOL


Spoiler...look like the pot eh...
Oh yah, the plant at Y618, very likely to be UG...

----------


## ralliart12

> ...Am i doing this correctly? 
> Also, can confirm if this is indeed glosso? (the leaves looks smaller, thinner, and less green than the pics I see on the net)...


Yup, that's glosso. Actually, next time you can try planting a lot deeper, i.e. so that the leaves are literally touching your substrate.

----------


## HeartlessJack

Anyone know how to plant the APP in and has picture of how it done? Haha want to know how to plant it before getting it :Smile:

----------


## blurless

> hi blurless,
> 
> sorry but i think your APP are screaming up for light, else it might not be APP.. :P
> anyway squee provided a link to the all powerful Google link of the search result (after clicking to show pictures).. it's a wonderful way to search a plant after you have the name...


I checked the leaf structure and looked it at closely...I think it is APP. Mine doesn't crawl that well and the leaves are not as dense as what you have. Here is a pic of the same plant taken a few months back (on the right side of the photo):

----------


## felix_fx2

Erm, I later after refill co2 help you google. Don't seem like app at all, more like other stem plants. 

You try the full name, local name might not turn enough results. Maybe use "full name + lawn"

----------


## blurless

Ok, my plant might be _HEMIANTHUS GLOMERATUS_ also (now I'm really confused). Just took some close-up photos to see if anyone here can ID it (White balance is causing the green to look different in all 3 photos).

----------


## felix_fx2

Hi, think it might be likely Rotola... comparing Rotala Green/Rotala Rotundifolia/Heminathus micranthemoides (MH)
Hello stormhawk/shadow, need some of ya help....

----------


## HeartlessJack

I google a bit and I think it APP.... Hmmmm~ correct me if I'm wrong :Smile:

----------


## Kiatster

> I google a bit and I think it APP.... Hmmmm~ correct me if I'm wrong


Its not APP. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

----------


## HeartlessJack

I've been hunting the whole day for APP but yet still can't..... Is there no where that sell this plant? Haha I told all the fish shop I wanna look for APP but no one knows what I'm talking about~ haha

----------


## darrentyl

Not easy to find at times. Did you try out seaview?




> I've been hunting the whole day for APP but yet still can't..... Is there no where that sell this plant? Haha I told all the fish shop I wanna look for APP but no one knows what I'm talking about~ haha

----------


## HeartlessJack

> Not easy to find at times. Did you try out seaview?


Yap I try there just now, I told the person I want order but they tell me they don't order and they don't know anything about plant, they just sell what is there haha no choice, have to wait and see any bro here grow them then buy from them lor

----------


## felix_fx2

APP you ask maybe they might not know. Ah pek plant better.
Also bring a picture.... a picture tells a thousand word

----------


## HeartlessJack

> APP you ask maybe they might not know. Ah pek plant better.
> Also bring a picture.... a picture tells a thousand word


Haha that is what I tell them, ah pek plant I also show all the fish shop pic but they give me other plant hahaha hai~ so sad cause this plant so hard to find :Sad:

----------


## felix_fx2

C328? If no then post a wtb instead. Wiser choice.

There is a alternate choice, seach fourm for old wts and check if they still have enough to spare.

IMHO, if you like the way app grows you can go for Staurogyne as it looks something near app. Mind the slower growth speed thou.

----------


## HeartlessJack

Thanks Felix! C238 too far from my place Liao so never go there try, I just went AMK there and it seems the guy knows what is APP and he say can try order for me  :Smile:  let's see if he can help :Very Happy:

----------


## felix_fx2

The jx lfs? They should know. 
housing lfs may not know as they don't deal with plants often.

----------


## HeartlessJack

> The jx lfs? They should know. 
> housing lfs may not know as they don't deal with plants often.


The name of the shop in AMK is PETS Boutique, the guy seems to know plant pretty well :Smile:  he give me his name card and it says they import and export exotic fish and plant  :Smile:

----------


## Numbskull

> The name of the shop in AMK is PETS Boutique, the guy seems to know plant pretty well he give me his name card and it says they import and export exotic fish and plant


where is this pet boutique?? Amk central s11 there?

----------


## ralliart12

> where is this pet boutique?? Amk central s11 there?


That is correct.

----------


## gid

yay my glosso is doing well in my low-tech. Very nice absolutely love them.

just make sure u plant them them deep. I actually buried some completely but they still emerged from the sub and is sending runners all over now.

----------


## gid

a update of my glosso:

----------


## felix_fx2

gid bro, 

All is looking fantastic  :Smile: 
you need some samurai trained yamatos to clear the algae on those rocks

----------


## cherabin

Looking really decent for glosso in a low tech tank. Can you kindly share your tank details and fertilizing regime, if any? Thank you.

----------


## HeartlessJack

Woooohoooo!!!! Nice!!!! I cut up the APP I found in the HC last time and plant them everywhere in my tank and they are growing too  :Very Happy:  yeah!!! I see if I can upload and show you guys too :Smile:

----------


## HeartlessJack

> a update of my glosso:


Your glosso looks really good!!! Hope my APP can grow as good :Smile:  for the algae in your tank I will advice you put SAE, they clean the tank real fast  :Smile:

----------


## gid

Cherabin, this is a one feet tank. Dosing dymax flora, dymax iron and excel weekly (all on 2/3 dose only, don't wanna affect my shrimps). 2x8w t5. Advanced HELP substrate. 15% wc weekly. 

Jack, yea I'm quite worried about how my rocks are turning green in only 6 weeks! Don't think I need SAE, cos I already have Otos, right? Otos don't seem to do anything for the rock anyway, so dont think sae will make a difference right.

Felix, what do u mean by samurai trained yamatoes? Can they help? Shrimps are supposed to clean algea too, but my 10 cherries ain't helping the rocks. Even if yamatoes can help, will they attack my cherries?

----------


## felix_fx2

Yamato Japanese shrimp. Hence I nicknamed mine  :Razz: 
Their more efficient then cherry, they may snatch food sometimes from cherry. But quite harmless.

Every algae feeding shrimp/fish will have preference of which time they will like more. Oto will find it hard to scrape off GSA but make a quick job of diatoms.

----------


## HeartlessJack

I have 4 oto in the tank but mine also don't remove much algae from the rock, and then I read a post saying SAE can help, and true enough, in 3 days 1 SAE remove all the algae in my tank :Very Happy:  cause diffeent fish eat different algae :Smile:

----------


## daybreaks

Are glossos easy to grow?
Just planted a pot into my tank,without CO2 injection and 4x24W of lights.
I find it alittle tough to plant them into the soil using my bare hands,maybe I should use a pair of pincers

----------


## Shadow

4x24W without CO2 injection, you are inviting algae.

You should use tweezer to plant, make life much easier.

----------


## HeartlessJack

I wanna upload and show off my app haha but how to upload photo using iPhone?

----------


## darter

Thinking of planting glossos for my 1 footer shrimp tank. But im using Benibachi shrimp soil with no base ferts. Do i need to dose ferts or just leave it? Using LED lights from aquazonic. I got a spare CO2 tank that i can use.

----------


## gid

Hey Darter and Daybreak, the key to glosso in my opinion is plant DEEP, and high LIGHT!

I plant my glossos so deep, they are almost completely covered actually, but 95 % of plantlets still survive. The remaining 5% just rotted away cos too deep i think. but 5% is a reasonable collateral damage.

I dunno about LED, I was using LED at first, but changed to 2 x 8w t5 when i wanted to have glosso. Cos LED is still considerably new and no one knows for sure how effecttive it is. I did alot of research and found very differing views; so i decided to go for tried and tested t5.

Light is very impt. The portions of my glosso that are under just some slight shadow from other plants are evidently not carpeting n starting to grow upwards. Those 100% exposed are doing well.

Glosso is very hard work when planting, but damn worth it bros!

----------

